
The revolutionary technology pushing Sweden toward the goal of zero emissions - triplesec
https://qz.com/1010273/the-algoland-carbon-capture-project-in-sweden-uses-algae-to-help-the-country-reach-zero-emissions/
======
timonoko
TL;DR: Buckets of algae collect carbon dioxide emissions of some small
factory. The algae is fed to pigs, who fart the carbon to atmosphere anyway.

